# 5.7 squealing



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Driving around the past few days there is a high pitched whine from the engine bay. Sounds just like a bad belt does on older cars, the squeel, gets worse with higher rpms, so on. Where should I start trying to locate it? Its been difficult to try and pinpoint what area its coming from.

Sent from my C771 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Pull the belt. Spin each idler, the alt,water pump and a/c pullys. Listen for noise and feel for rough bearings.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine did this and replacing the belt fixed it. It could be a pulley as mentioned.


----------



## Sct8Goat (Mar 13, 2012)

Replace one belt at a time and see.. if that dont help pull the pulleys and repack them with high temp grease..

Its cheaper then buying new


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

just got done checking everything, all the pulley's seem to move freely and quietly. after putting them back on, the sound stopped O.O should it come back im going to replace the a/c belt first, it seemed to be in the worse shape out of the two.


----------



## Sct8Goat (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope it works out for you.
Its pretty much always the AC belt or the AC pulley with the torx bolt!


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

still no signs of it coming back yet.


----------

